# Solved: Technika MP3 player - Cannot copy file or folder



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum, but I really need some help and thought you are the guys (and girls) to help me.

I have bought a 2GB Technika MP3 player for my girlfriend from Tesco's. I was showing her how to use it (as I have a 256MB version) and I managed to copy 156 songs into it, this took about 600MB up. It then wouldn't allow me to copy any more to it. It just says "Cannot copy file or folder"

I was using "Drag and Drop" but have tried "Copy file to...." and get the same message. I thought it could be a bad file, but tried many others and I keep getting the same message.

Although 156 songs is pretty good, it means we cannot get the full use of the product. The songs play fine so I don't think it's a problem with the player, but if anyone has any ideas please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## crowpig (Jul 14, 2007)

Have the same problem with my wife's 512 Technika MP3 - Have you had any advice yet ?


----------



## Misfit45 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, No advice, but I have fixed it. Plug your player into the computer and delete everything off it (or transfer it into a file on your computer to transfer back again later). Open MY COMPUTER and right click on the device, select FORMAT and format it and then it should work without any more problems.

She hasn't been able to fit as many songs on it as it states on the packaging, but this is usually just a guide line anyway.

Good luck, let me know.


----------

